# Ruby's new pal



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Sister in law added to her family this week, with a 13 month old Harlequin Great Dane. She brought her round to meet the ginger ninja and see if they got on together. Ruby was a bit sceptical at first but soon came round before she got eaten lol!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Looks like they had fun!

My experience with danes has been limited to trying to stop very playful ones from chasing down my sister's very freaked out 20lb dog, while the owners did nothing. Good times.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

some very bad news, the worst kind, whilst we were away in the caravan this weekend. S-i-L came away with us to get a phone call from her husband on saturday morning to say that Daisy had had a convulsion and died   , she'd been spayed 5 days before but seemed to be recovering nicely. A post mortem was carried out on saturday afternoon and revealed that her stomach and chest cavity had filled with blood but the spay site was intact.


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

I don't even know what to say... so sad :'(


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh my gosh, that's terrible. So sorry to hear. Makes me not want to spay my girl --- we were planning on doing so next month since she's had her first heat and is over 2 years old as of May. I know complications are rare, but it's hard to hear of them.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh, no! I am so sorry for your SIL's loss!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Give your SIL a big hug. 
Daisy looked so beautiful in the pictures.
Let her know we are sorry for her loss.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about Daisy. What a terrible, sudden loss.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Daisy's the 2nd Great Dane that she's lost following a spaying, I guess these big dogs don't do too well with surgery, unless of course it's just a tragic coincidence


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Oh bless. That's awful news. So sorry. I keep putting off having Ester spayed, as I worry about things that can go wrong. She's 2 now. We lost a choc lab called Ruby a few years ago, during surgery. Heartbreaking. We will never get over the way we lost her. 
Much love
Deb and Ester x


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Such sad news about Daisy, and I am so sorry for your sister in law. Losing a dog to old age after a full life is hard enough, but this would be even worse! Please convey my condolences. :'(


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

S-i-L and family have adopted/rescued another Great Dane, this one has already been spayed so hopefully there should be no problems. Ruby hasn't met her yet, thought we'd give her time to settle into her new home first. Meet Molly a 2 year old Harlequin


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Her eyes are gorgeous!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Molly is such a beautiful girl... and I hope your sister-in-law and her family have a lot better luck this time!! The one thing about Great Danes that would trouble me is that their life span is typically pretty short. It doesn't seem fair. But then, who said life is fair? I think Vizslas should live a lot longer, too!!


----------

